# Non-Hunting Breed Dogs



## Outdoorguy57

I've used Chihuahua and Maltese breeds for squirrel hunting, over the years with good success. They just seem to pick up on what we're hunting, how to find them and what to do when they do find them. 

I currently have a Maltese, but she's 16 years old and is both slowing down and losing interest. I guess that happens when you're 112 years old. 😁 She likes going fishing in my kayak, but doesn't understand that I'm catching the fish. She thinks that the fish is trying to get in the kayak with us and she goes into attack mode. 

Anyone else, use a non-hunting breed dog, for hunting?


----------



## Specwar

Our first small dog, but definitely not our last. Just turned 13, and owns us😀


----------



## RossN

Well, I used to hunt birds with a huge German Shepherd. Not my dog, it was the land owners. He just liked it so much he let us take him out when we stopped by.

On a different note, the first rabbits I ever shot were run by a female Black Lab. She was a great rabbit dog. I assume Labs are not normally used for rabbit hunting. Wow, that was nearly 50 years ago...


----------



## ruffhunter

what in the wide wide world of uh sports is uh going here.........


----------



## RossN

ruffhunter said:


> what in the wide wide world of uh sports is uh going here.........


Well, at least no one says they are using a cat...


----------



## Upland

RossN said:


> Well, at least no one says they are using a cat...


Chit LOL we had a cat that used to follow us while hunting


----------



## set-the-drag

Growing up we trained my Dalmatian lab mix to rabbit hunt he was damn good would bring them right to us


----------



## shot1buck

I have 3 hunters in the family. Their city hunters and protect the might Oaks acorns from the local robbers. They usually get 5 or so squirrels and 8-10 chipmunks a year


----------



## Moo Juice

I take it you got one of them from the Dawg Pound?


----------



## M R DUCKS

Moo Juice said:


> I take it you got one of them from the Dawg Pound?


I see what you did there….


----------



## ruffhunter

A little fiest or cur mixed in those



shot1buck said:


> I have 3 hunters in the family. Their city hunters and protect the might Oaks acorns from the local robbers. They usually get 5 or so squirrels and 8-10 chipmunks a year
> 
> View attachment 485176
> View attachment 485177
> View attachment 485178


----------



## threeten

ruffhunter said:


> A little fiest or cur mixed in those


I was thinking the same


----------



## Shortdrift

One of the best pheasant flushing dogs I hunted with was a three legged one eyed Collie. A slow quiet hunter that stayed in close then flush and refuse to retrieve.


----------



## Ten Bears

Outdoorguy57 said:


> I've used Chihuahua and Maltese breeds for squirrel hunting, over the years with good success. They just seem to pick up on what we're hunting, how to find them and what to do when they do find them.
> 
> I currently have a Maltese, but she's 16 years old and is both slowing down and losing interest. I guess that happens when you're 112 years old. 😁 She likes going fishing in my kayak, but doesn't understand that I'm catching the fish. She thinks that the fish is trying to get in the kayak with us and she goes into attack mode.
> 
> Anyone else, use a non-hunting breed dog, for hunting?
> View attachment 484951
> 
> View attachment 484952
> 
> View attachment 484953




















Shortdrift said:


> One of the best pheasant flushing dogs I hunted with was a three legged one eyed Collie. A slow quiet hunter that stayed in close then flush and refuse to retrieve.


Izzy. Rabbits, squirrels, moles, chipmunks and mice are not safe! Yes, his legs are that long.


----------



## c. j. stone

When a teenager in WVa, a family friend let me hunt with him and his dog-a Purebred Standard Poodle! A natural hunter, we got bunches of squirrels, rabbits, and Grouse(a few timber rattlers and copperheads, also)! Such a great breed of dog, terrificly dispositioned, I got my mom one first summer on new job out of college to keep her company when my dad was working. He had many beagles while I was growing up, all penned up except when training/hunting and criticized my choice of a “pansy-boy house dog”!. Went back to visit a couple months later, the beautiful brown, curly haired poodle-(“Peter-Paul”), was in dad’s lap sleeping with him on the recliner! He became “dad’s dog”!😄


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Used to have a Beagle/Dachshund mix, basically a short legged Beagle Lol. He was a great Pheasant dog, he would go crazy if a bird was around! RIP Leo!!!


----------



## Upland

RodsInTheMud said:


> Used to have a Beagle/Dachshund mix, basically a short legged Beagle Lol. He was a great Pheasant dog, he would go crazy if a bird was around! RIP Leo!!!


 sorry to hear about losing your dog I don't know what I would do if I lost any of my Dogs they are non hunters 3 German Shepherd's


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Upland said:


> sorry to hear about losing your dog I don't know what I would do if I lost any of my Dogs they are non hunters 3 German Shepherd's


Nah…. It’s been years man, just a good dog. House dog too! 😁


----------



## codger

RodsInTheMud said:


> Used to have a Beagle/Dachshund mix, basically a short legged Beagle Lol. He was a great Pheasant dog, he would go crazy if a bird was around! RIP Leo!!!


We had one of those 50 odd years ago. He was an awesome quail dog. Would wait til we were ready, put them to wing, then retrieve them to us. Also a great house dog and groundhog killing machine.


----------



## threeten

Buddy had a poodle when we were kids,Frosty,he was one of the bravest, toughest dogs I’ve ever seen. ( and I’ve owned a bunch)
That dog would go into woodchuck holes and pull them out! They were bigger than he was. 
Frank the curly feathered guard goose would give him a good fight though. Yes I had a wild childhood! haha


----------



## floater99

I have a female rottie now Ive had labs weims gps dalmation The rottie is a 102lb lap dog nevr thought id have one but shes a great dog the dalmation killed 3 nbrs cats nipped a bunch people a irish setter retrvr mix if it came in the yard he killed it and always took them to my wife to show off Ihave A yellow lab now also 13 yrs afraid his days are growing short EEEGGGHHH I went to a shelter they had a weim lab mix was gone when i got there


----------



## buckeyebowman

c. j. stone said:


> When a teenager in WVa, a family friend let me hunt with him and his dog-a Purebred Standard Poodle! A natural hunter, we got bunches of squirrels, rabbits, and Grouse(a few timber rattlers and copperheads, also)! Such a great breed of dog, terrificly dispositioned, I got my mom one first summer on new job out of college to keep her company when my dad was working. He had many beagles while I was growing up, all penned up except when training/hunting and criticized my choice of a “pansy-boy house dog”!. Went back to visit a couple months later, the beautiful brown, curly haired poodle-(“Peter-Paul”), was in dad’s lap sleeping with him on the recliner! He became “dad’s dog”!😄


What many people don't know is that poodles were originally bred as a hunting breed. The foo-foo hair style was originally designed to make it easier to pull, and or cut, burrs out of the coat.


----------



## 1MoreKast

My two boxers go bananas over squirrels when I shoot them but they’re way too A.D.D. to actually hunt LOL better off being butterfly chasers, grass chewers, puddle jumping nutso dogs if anything else.


----------

